# Ariens snow blowers, Home Depot?



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't believe I'm asking this, but is there a difference in the quality from the machine itself at Home Depot as opposed to a dealer? Is it only sacrificing dealer support at Home Depot? I ask because there are no good options for local dealers. I feel like I already know the answer but it's worth asking considering my options


----------



## pythons37 (Dec 16, 2014)

If it's the same model#, it's the same machine. Dealer issues are always there. Initial assembly might be weak, too. What about Toro?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

It's cheaper because they use different parts 
They are not the same one from local dealers


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Compare modle numbers. If they don't match EXACTLY they are not the same machine.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

the dealer is always going to tell you their s*** is better compare part numbers do your research and make a decision. I was at a Toro dealer over the summer looking for a used transmission for a craftsman riding lawn mower he left and said throw that frunkin junk away I said what do you want me to do with the Kohler engine that they put in the tractorhe grinned and said I'll give you 50 bucks for I said I don't think so.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah i looked and the model numbers match up. "dealer" support won't be great, but at least it looks like it's a genuine Ariens


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

jbell36;1905786 said:


> Can't believe I'm asking this, but is there a difference in the quality from the machine itself at Home Depot as opposed to a dealer? Is it only sacrificing dealer support at Home Depot? I ask because there are no good options for local dealers. I feel like I already know the answer but it's worth asking considering my options


I work for an Ariens dealer.
They are the exact same machines, If it is ORANGE and you match the model number. Most on display are COMPACT models. The only problem you will run into is Home Depot does not repair or warranty the machines. The local dealer does. That's why they sell them cheaper. And If you have it delivered to your house. Its the local dealer who puts it together and test it before delivery. Support the local dealer and they will treat you better on service and warranty issues. Not just a sale as home depot looks at it.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

spiviter;1906877 said:


> I work for an Ariens dealer.
> They are the exact same machines, If it is ORANGE and you match the model number. Most on display are COMPACT models. The only problem you will run into is Home Depot does not repair or warranty the machines. The local dealer does. That's why they sell them cheaper. And If you have it delivered to your house. Its the local dealer who puts it together and test it before delivery. Support the local dealer and they will treat you better on service and warranty issues. Not just a sale as home depot looks at it.....


My Home Depot offers a replacement warranty Breaks you get a New one 
Dealers around here doesn't offer that type warranty


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

most of the home depot machines are designed for home owner use, the dealer will have the heavy duty profesional models. when you are in teh middle of a storm and need help asap, hd won't care,..the dealer will try and help.
have a question the dealer can help, home depot assossiate does not have a clue


----------



## spiviter (Oct 31, 2004)

Antlerart06;1907237 said:


> My Home Depot offers a replacement warranty Breaks you get a New one
> Dealers around here doesn't offer that type warranty


If it breaks, Its covered by the mfg warranty. Dealers are your support period. Try to get it fixed from home depot after you buy it. And as far as i know without checking, They will have the machine fixed for you. They don't hand you a new machine because a shear pin broke, Or a cable snapped. Only if the gear box snaps or the motor blows.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

spiviter;1907758 said:


> If it breaks, Its covered by the mfg warranty. Dealers are your support period. Try to get it fixed from home depot after you buy it. And as far as i know without checking, They will have the machine fixed for you. They don't hand you a new machine because a shear pin broke, Or a cable snapped. Only if the gear box snaps or the motor blows.


No HD offers a 2 year replacement warranty it cost more and is better then the MFG warranty

Now if a Shear pin or cable breaks belt common things I'll fix it my self But I had one blower gear box went out Took back to HD and I rolled out with new one took a day they had one ship up from another store 
My dealer doesn't offer that

Bought a tiller and ran it for a week and then it wouldn't start I took back to HD walk out with new one same day.
Tiller before I bought one from HD I bought at a dealer and when its gear box went down spent 2 weeks at the dealer under MFG warranty

and I buy a lot from my dealer what HD doesn't offer

If you take yours in when you break a shear pin then there something wrong with you


----------

